# Nook Sau?



## Nabakatsu (Jan 20, 2010)

so.. who else here has trained nook sau? (no idea how to spell this) not sure if this is done outside of certain lineages or what the name of it would be if so, but i'd like to ask a few questions to those who may have a clue what i'm going on about.   I feel like nook sau is one of the most significant things I have dabbled in yet, aside from lat sau, and dan chi sau.. Any thoughts on it.. understandings.. ideas.. ect ect would be more than welcome


----------



## Poor Uke (Jan 20, 2010)

Could you explain what it is?

Is it a prescribed motion drill?


----------



## Domino (Jan 22, 2010)

Cant say Ive heard of it, interested to know.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 23, 2010)

Ya, haha you got me on that one!

Haven't actually heard of Nuk Sau before, but here's a quick reference;

http://www.yipwingchun.com/resource.html

and here;

http://www.wingchun.ie/Terminology.html


----------



## Nabakatsu (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorry, comp has been broke, I will try to break it down best I can within 24 hours, I just got really busy all of a sudden..

it's kind of like dan chi, it's meant to help learn flow and input/output energy at the same time**


----------



## Nabakatsu (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm not sure what to do aside from trying to break this down move by move.
so here it goes:

partner 1 and 2 stand close enough to hit each other by about a fist or two.
each one in IRAS.
partner 1 places a punch upon partner 2s chest which is done with a step, partner 2 than pak-saus the punch hitting the outside of their arm, (left on right arm, or vice versa) than partner 2 strikes at partner 1s hip.
partner 1 than gan saus and shifts from left legged stance to right, so that s/he is now standing on the right left and facing the other direction, as this is happening s/he also throws a punch on centerline near the chest.
The punch is intercepted by partner 2 with a tan sau, and he shifts from left leg to right leg, also changing directions, and also throws a punch towards the chest. Than it repeats, the pak sau loops at this point.
all of this is done with stepping, you pretty much make your way up and down the room in a straight line going to the side.
I was told it is to learn flow, and give a concrete example of using received energy to add force to your own strikes.
Hopefully this makes sense lol, sorry it took me so long, life has been hectic, and we have sifu micheal casey coming out soon, been busy practicing and working. cheers!


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 12, 2010)

Sounds like it is just some sequence or pattern designed to drill your Tan Sau , Pak Sau and moving in your stance.

All lineages would have their own particular types of these drills that they like to train in.

With a bit of imagination you can make up your own as long as it sticks to the principles and has a nice sense of flow about it.


----------



## dosk3n (Mar 1, 2010)

I would say this is a general drill and nothing really to do with lineage as any lineage would be able to carry it out as it is general moves. We do somthing very similar to this but no name we just do the drill in chisau.


----------



## geezer (Mar 1, 2010)

Nabakatsu said:


> I'm not sure what to do aside from trying to break this down move by move.
> so here it goes:
> 
> partner 1 and 2 stand close enough to hit each other by about a fist or two.
> ...


 
Yes,  after re-reading your description I realize that I've worked that same drill (from my old WT associaton)... tan/pak/gaun-da with lateral stepping. It has a nice rhythm and flow. But after using it to warm up I'd rather switch to free nuk-sau without following a pre-arranged pattern. This is partly because it's more fun that way, and partly because I can't keep track of all the damn patterns!


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

I figured if anyone had experience with this it would be you geezer. or possibly yak sao. I haven't done this free flow yet, seems like it could get intense!


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

Sifu broke it down some more last night. I tend to speed things up too much, so he showed me an awesome lesson about that. he used about half my hand speed, but beat me by moving more. I was relying on my hands to keep myself from needing to move around as much, but when there is real power behind the attacks, that cannot be done, was just running into his hits left and right. This exercise seems monumental to me. really ties a lot of things together.


----------

